# Brewster’s Sweet Harvest Is Here



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 31, 2018)

Don’t mind what I said about it before, the items are cute and I intend to get every single one.  Although it’s not very comforting that the spawn rates have been lowered...better keep sharing those bugs, guys!


----------



## Flare (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh it's the spawn rates that have been nerfed, the catch rates are actually increased, probably to encourage people to share bugs most likely.

Ehh I find the items average but I'm interested in getting Leaf Tickets.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 31, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Don’t mind what I said about it before, the items are cute and I intend to get every single one.  Although it’s not very comforting that the catch rates have been lowered...better keep sharing those bugs, guys!



me too....i love the hat that i just received from Brewster...i matched it with the fruit gyrodite dress we got a few weeks ago...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 31, 2018)

Flare said:


> Oh it's the spawn rates that have been nerfed, the catch rates are actually increased, probably to encourage people to share bugs most likely.
> 
> Ehh I find the items average but I'm interested in getting Leaf Tickets.



Oof, really?  I mean that seems kinda weird to me because people were sharing quite a bit before but I fixed it lol.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2018)

Honestly I’m having a really hard time getting motivated to play this. I have a new game now and I’d rather play that. But I know if I completely ignore this event I’ll regret it later...


----------



## sigh (Sep 2, 2018)

I adore the items! i'm aiming to get them all before the event ends, as well as get multiple of the event flower pots. I missed out on the second half of the festival event items as well as the majority of the sparkle jelly items, so i'm hoping I don't do the same with this one


----------



## Sheando (Sep 2, 2018)

I prefer these rates to the ones that came before! I’m nearly done with the event already. I’m actually catching bugs instead of getting 1-2 from a full field of flowers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2018)

Wow nevermind, the catch rates really make up for the spawn rates.  I’m already done with the first half.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 4, 2018)

I actually completed the first half early so now im sharing all my bugs! I hope the second half goes just as smoothly!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 4, 2018)

Just recently got into Pocket Camp last week and really love it! I’m glad I made it in time for Brewster’s Event because all the items are completely my aesthetic :>.

The first half of the event had been pretty easy and I’m sharing bees with my sister. I’m trying to collect the other bees for the 2nd half of the event, but both the spawn and catch rate are REALLY bad for me. Is anyone else having this problem? >_<


----------



## Greninja (Sep 5, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Just recently got into Pocket Camp last week and really love it! I’m glad I made it in time for Brewster’s Event because all the items are completely my aesthetic :>.
> 
> The first half of the event had been pretty easy and I’m sharing bees with my sister. I’m trying to collect the other bees for the 2nd half of the event, but both the spawn and catch rate are REALLY bad for me. Is anyone else having this problem? >_<



YES the spawn rates are terrible for the 2nd part I planted my entire garden with red berry petals and only 5 bugs showed up! I don't know if I will be able to complete this event


----------



## Ryumia (Sep 5, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Just recently got into Pocket Camp last week and really love it! I?m glad I made it in time for Brewster?s Event because all the items are completely my aesthetic :>.
> 
> The first half of the event had been pretty easy and I?m sharing bees with my sister. I?m trying to collect the other bees for the 2nd half of the event, but both the spawn and catch rate are REALLY bad for me. Is anyone else having this problem? >_<


Yeah. I'm currently having problems with the second part of the event. :T It is hard for me to donate bees to others. During this part of the event... I kept getting bees from the first part of the event, which is making things more difficult to complete the second part.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 5, 2018)

Greninja said:


> YES the spawn rates are terrible for the 2nd part I planted my entire garden with red berry petals and only 5 bugs showed up! I don't know if I will be able to complete this event



I have the same fear ;-;. I really want the Ripe Vineyard Trellis, but it?s looking very difficult to obtain. :u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ryumia said:


> Yeah. I'm currently having problems with the second part of the event. :T It is hard for me to donate bees to others. During this part of the event... I kept getting bees from the first part of the event, which is making things more difficult to complete the second part.



Same. It?s gotten a little better now. I?ve been having some luck, but I?m having to keep on top of planting flowers right after the first batch is ready. I?ve only been donating bees I can afford to give away. I?m trying to get the Ripe Vineyard Trellis, so I?m holding onto my 2nd-half-event bees.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 5, 2018)

Do any of you want to share add each other to share bugs? You don't lose any from the ones you've caught if that's whats preventing you from sharing.


----------



## Ashariel (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm finished I just finished the hard tasks this afternoon but honestly I don't see much of a difference except it's more bugs to catch it's still easier than the first garden event....I suggest if ur having trobble you need to get some new friends in your friends list the garden event is all about sharing 8f u try and do it by urself ur making it so much harder than it needs to be...good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Greninja (Sep 5, 2018)

Im shook I can't believe you finished so fast!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2018)

Hit me up with those royal bumbledrops, guys.  I'd really like to complete the hard tasks.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hit me up with those royal bumbledrops, guys.  I'd really like to complete the hard tasks.



I’ll hit chu if you hit me back, girl. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Lol, but for real. I’ll add you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Greninja said:


> Do any of you want to share add each other to share bugs? You don't lose any from the ones you've caught if that's whats preventing you from sharing.



Ohh, okay. I thought it affected my tasks if I gave away the bees while still trying to complete everything. I’ll add you for sure~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> I’ll hit chu if you hit me back, girl. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Lol, adding you back.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey guys, I haven't been playing as much as usual, so I'm a bit behind I believe. I need six more royal bumbledrops to unlock the hard tasks, and I have no idea what's waiting for me after. If you have any spare royal bumbledrops, I would really appreciate some help. I can return what I catch, and I will share as much as I can, but I'm not growing as fast as normal, so it may take me a while.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 6, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Hey guys, I haven't been playing as much as usual, so I'm a bit behind I believe. I need six more royal bumbledrops to unlock the hard tasks, and I have no idea what's waiting for me after. If you have any spare royal bumbledrops, I would really appreciate some help. I can return what I catch, and I will share as much as I can, but I'm not growing as fast as normal, so it may take me a while.



I can spare you some! I actually need 1 Garden Bumbledrop and 13 Royal Bumbledrops to complete the rest of the normal tasks (haven’t unlocked hard yet), so if you can visit me back after then that’d be great! My PC is 5153-7555-992. :>


----------



## Ashariel (Sep 6, 2018)

Greninja said:


> Im shook I can't believe you finished so fast!



Good friends I guess and I stay pretty on top of it except when I'm at work..


----------



## Greninja (Sep 6, 2018)

Im so close to completing the Garden bumbledrop  but the Royal one is proving to be a challenge... Here my code if you guys want to share bumbles! 0957 6041 079


----------



## mimituesday (Sep 7, 2018)

i like the bug events i like the spawn-catch rates of this time i was not thrilled about the last one. i don't like the items in this one tho i don't think they're my favorite 

i have also been adding a lot of people as friends recently just when they come to my spots and it's been REALLY helpful i get a lot of bugs and stuff from other people and i get quarry visits within an hour of asking... it's very nice

oh also the hard tasks are just get more of the bugs which i thought might be different or more challenging it's fine and you get cool different colored stuff


----------



## Dracule (Sep 7, 2018)

mimituesday said:


> i like the bug events i like the spawn-catch rates of this time i was not thrilled about the last one. i don't like the items in this one tho i don't think they're my favorite
> 
> i have also been adding a lot of people as friends recently just when they come to my spots and it's been REALLY helpful i get a lot of bugs and stuff from other people and i get quarry visits within an hour of asking... it's very nice
> 
> oh also the hard tasks are just get more of the bugs which i thought might be different or more challenging it's fine and you get cool different colored stuff



I definitely need to add more people for the quarry. I’ve been needing essences for crafting amenities, blah.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 7, 2018)

Yknow... I haven’t played this event at all and I find that I really don’t miss the game at all. All I really miss is the community and my friends and we can still chat on here so... maybe I’m free??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 7, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Yknow... I haven’t played this event at all and I find that I really don’t miss the game at all. All I really miss is the community and my friends and we can still chat on here so... maybe I’m free??



That’s amazing!  Good for you.  I hope one day to feel as free as that, but at the same time the end product of re-decorating my campsite today was so satisfying it reminded me why I am a slave to this game lmao.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Sep 7, 2018)

I’m getting great help from my friends for the big ones because I’m really behind but I still need purple petit bumble drops if anyone has any lurking about? I have a new job and I can’t play as often as I used to play. I’m trying to keep up with everything but I’m always behind with the events these days.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 8, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I’m getting great help from my friends for the big ones because I’m really behind but I still need purple petit bumble drops if anyone has any lurking about? I have a new job and I can’t play as often as I used to play. I’m trying to keep up with everything but I’m always behind with the events these days.



Hey, Rae! I have 91 Petite Bumbledrops and 41 Jelly Bumbedrops left from the first-half of the event. I can share with you! My PC is 5153-7555-992.

Side note to anyone else: I still need the following bumbledrops—

-15 Garden Bumbledrops
-22 Royal Bumbledrops

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Flare (Sep 8, 2018)

I have barely played this event at all. Probably for the best.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Sep 8, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Hey, Rae! I have 91 Petite Bumbledrops and 41 Jelly Bumbedrops left from the first-half of the event. I can share with you! My PC is 5153-7555-992.
> 
> Side note to anyone else: I still need the following bumbledrops—
> 
> ...



I sent a friend request thank you!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Sep 8, 2018)

sorry double post


----------



## Angel-Rae (Sep 8, 2018)

Edited no longer relevant


----------



## marmaladee (Sep 9, 2018)

hiyaaa. does anybody have any extra royal bumbledrops? I just need 11 more! would definitely very much appreciate it~ 7095-5758-713


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 10, 2018)

Does anybody need any garden bumbledrops? I'm done and have 39 of them left. I don't have any more of the royals to give though. But basically, if you give me something, I can give as much of the ones I've caught back to you. Let me know if you want me as a resource for what!  
ID: 9054 0834 680


----------



## Greninja (Sep 10, 2018)

im so close I need 8 more royal bumbledrops if anyone wants share add me and I will share back! 0957 6041 079 ign: Noah!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2018)

Hope everyone managed to get everything they wanted out of this event!  It was very satisfying to see all the tasks marked as completed.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Sep 11, 2018)

Gotta love timers.

RNG was working against me so hard, I couldn't get a trellis to complete my winery setup. Whatever, I got some bits and pieces of progress to make it look like a winery, at least.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks to those who helped me during this event! I managed to complete it in the last hour of it!


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 13, 2018)

*Greninja*
Dang, that sounds intense. Glad you were able to finish it!


----------

